# small pond question



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

i will be fishing a small pond tommarow that they stock bass into i was wondering what is the best sures to go about fishing for them


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well I use something in ponds called a bungy worm, its a older version of the power bait that the small bass (and big) go crazy for. I doubt you can find them now, my small pond stratigie is take a smaller rubber worm, hook it up with a weedless hook and no waits, cast it out give it a few jerks let it set, watch your line, and repeat...
Worked for me so far this year, also buzz baits have been doing a number in a small pond I fish...

And you can go to an old favorite the WHACKY WORM!
Thats all I got, id try those in that order, hope to see some posts of big bass caught from that pond.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

ive been doing well with the 1 1/2" floating rapalas as well as the 2 3/4 jointed floating rapala 
as well as small(like 1/8 oz) inline spinnera as well as 1/8 oz traditionals spinners... i used the strike king mini-king and micro-king spinners

those have seemed to work well for me


----------



## Reelson (Aug 18, 2004)

My advice is to wacky rig some senkos. You could also try using a texas rig yum hula grub set up. Also Jerkbaits are working well right now.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

The Strike King Bitsy Minnow crankbaits are an excellent pond and stream bait. Also can't go wrong with plastic lizards!


----------

